# DAY ONE CAMOUFLAGE and Sticks N'Limbs Camo



## bowslam (Feb 8, 2004)

Anyone know if DayOne Camo is still in business? Over past few weeks I've tried to contact them by email and phone. Emails all kick back and no answers or voicemail on phone. I know they've been around a long time. I've bought a variety of their stuff but nothing recently.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

bowslam said:


> Anyone know if DayOne Camo is still in business? Over past few weeks I've tried to contact them by email and phone. Emails all kick back and no answers or voicemail on phone. I know they've been around a long time. I've bought a variety of their stuff but nothing recently.


Not sure. There CS isn't the greatest at getting back to you, but clothes are amazing. I got a catalog in the mail from them not to long ago.


----------

